# Count



## Tecomán

Hi, can somebody help me with this phrase "You count on me" How can I say in Turkish. Thank you so much.


----------



## vatrahos

I would say _bana güvenebilirsin_. 

You should wait for native speakers to help you, though.


----------



## pins and needles

I think you can say  "Bana güven."


----------



## Tdk

As vatrahos mentioned _bana güvenebilirsin_ is the correct translation.




p.s:_Bana güven_ 	means trust me not you can count on me..

I hope this information is helpfull..


----------



## Rallino

Actually it can also mean " Bana güveniyorsun. "

Like:  I will do this for her. You count on me. And that's what I need...


----------



## macrotis

As Rallino said, it means *bana güvenirsin/güveniyorsun* (or, if it's in the imperative, *bana güven*). We usually use *güvenmek* for both _trust_ and _count/rely/depend on_. *Dayanmak* or *bel bağlamak* (both figuratively mean _count on_) are mostly used in the negative (or past tense): _Ağaca dayanma kurur, adama dayanma ölür_.


----------



## Tecomán

Merhaba! Thank you so much to all. I hope one day to know Turkey and to learn Turkish. Tesekkür Ederim.


----------

